# A strange question...



## suzyQ3 (Dec 29, 2006)

perhaps, but what does it mean I go to a user's homepage and for "last visit," it says N/A. Now, just to be clear, I know what "N/A" means literally, but what I don't get is why it would be used in this context. 

Thanks in advance for any answers.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not sure - I would contact that member and ask them.  It could be they don't have that feature in operation that shows your last visit.


----------



## VeraBlue (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi!!!

Maybe you never log out....?  If you don't log out and don't turn off the computer, maybe it thinks you're always there??


----------



## suzyQ3 (Dec 29, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Hi!!!
> 
> Maybe you never log out....?  If you don't log out and don't turn off the computer, maybe it thinks you're always there??



Hmmm...but I've seen this "N/A" for last date of visit only once and only for one user.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2006)

Could it mean they signed on as a member abnd haven't been back since?  Which member was it?


----------



## suzyQ3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Could it mean they signed on as a member abnd haven't been back since?  Which member was it?



The member in question is Ishbel.

 (I'd say "Call her Ishbel" for any Moby Dick fans.)


----------



## MJ (Dec 29, 2006)

If you are in the "invisble mode", it will not display the last visit.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 29, 2006)

I would definitely contact that member and see why it says Not Available.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Dec 29, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> If you are in the "invisble mode", it will not display the last visit.



That answers my question. I somehow must have missed that intriguing option.


----------

